# The Dukes a Real Charmer eh what!



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You do have to wonder what Lizzie thinks but at least he probably spices life up for them
Prince Philip puts his foot in it again
*The Classics*


> Past royal outtakes include: "Still throwing spears?" - when quizzing an Australian Aborigine during a 2002 visit and, to a 13-year-old boy dreaming of flying in a spacecraft: "Well, you'll never fly in it, you're too fat."
> 
> During a state visit to China in 1986, he warned a group of British students: "If you stay here much longer, you'll all be slitty-eyed."


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

Ouchhhh!!!! He must be glad the cadet wasn't offended and just took it as a joke. Maybe there are people who really can't help to just shut their mouth.


----------

